# 66 Dash



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a dash for a 66 gto for some reason the idiot who started my restoration put a 67 dash in it wtf anyway any ideas ?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

whole dash or dash pad?


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

If its the dash bezel/insert I have an extra one for a 66 gto. Its in good shape with only one flaw on the right side. The plastic is kinda bubbled in a small circle about the size of a quarter, as if someone put a cigarette lighter to it. I can post pics tomorow night if your interested.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The only difference is the turn signal indicator....not a big issue unless you're a perfectionist....but if you are, it would indeed be a deal breaker!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

dash pads are different but they might interchange?


----------

